# Roof resealed?



## divingmatt (Dec 7, 2008)

Any body now where I can get my roof resealed in the Houston area?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

RV Masters does it, of course always do your research. Some repair facilities are just down right crummy.

http://rvmastersinc.com/services.asp


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Camping World in Katy also does it.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

RV Masters! Make appt with service manager to get what you want done! Go, Go, Go Rving!


----------



## fishndarts (Feb 21, 2013)

If you haven't had it done yet, check out Dues Camping Center in Dickinson


----------

